# Part Time Detailing - How many are you banging out a month?



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

On the verge of starting this part time now, ive got the majority of the kit that i need (basics) and a few extra little things...

Just thought id ask everybody (or part timers) how many they are banging out every month? On average?

Just so i can be prepared what i should be expecting, my local area is fairly big, no major competitors that i know of and its only part time! 

Any ideas would be great. 

P.s - Ive read the Guide to Starting your detailing Business thread, from page one to the end, was a very good read but didnt answer my question! :wave:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll answer your question direct rather than the dross you'll be getting soon about the rights and wrongs of detailing and experience etc.

I worked part-time (weekends only) from June 2006-January 2010 and I used to have around a car each weekend during the sunnier months and the winter months used to be past customers looking for maintenance details.

So the answer in short is a car per weekend say 40 out of 52 weeks with around 25 *new* customers per year.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

How long is a piece of string??
Are you advertising if so how? How many people do you know who are into detailing and who know other people who are into detailing etc etc. And most importantly do these people have the ££ to pay detailing rates or is it really just some valeting....
sorry to be ambiguous but don't really see the point of the question it is so dependent on so many factors location etc blahdy blah


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

yeh sorry was a bit vague,

Ive done my own and a few neighbours who were pleasantly suprised with the results so hopefully they will spread the word...

Im not advertising mainstream whatsoever, just a few flyers and an advertisment in my work (300 staff), i find that just talking to people is best really, just wanted some kind of idea of whether one a weekend is achievable with spreading the word.

All my mates are petrol heads and want theirs doing eventually, mates rates and all that though...


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

hotwaxxx said:


> I'll answer your question direct rather than the dross you'll be getting soon about the rights and wrongs of detailing and experience etc.
> 
> I worked part-time (weekends only) from June 2006-January 2010 and I used to have around a car each weekend during the sunnier months and the winter months used to be past customers looking for maintenance details.
> 
> So the answer in short is a car per weekend say 40 out of 52 weeks with around 25 *new* customers per year.


Thanks buddy, was that just from word of mouth? Or was that with flyers and an ad in the paper? Just curious!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sam_Burns said:


> yeh sorry was a bit vague,
> 
> Ive done my own and a few neighbours who were pleasantly suprised with the results so hopefully they will spread the word...
> 
> ...


I understand yes I would of thought 2-3 permonth shouldn't be difficult depends what the services you are doing are and how much your charging.
Here's what I've learnt over the past year or two:
Mates rates suck and make sure you charge enough: Presumably you are working full time as it is so there is no point imho of flogging your guts out all Saturday for £50 quid. Lets take the presumption that you are a fantastic detailer all singing all blazing!!! then price accordingly. If you are only really doing some valeting then thats fine but make sure you don't spend too much time on it or it just (once again imo) isn't worth it.

So many variables I don't know where to begin, I don't know what your work is like. Could be very succesful business with plenty of people earning lots or could be the complete opposite


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool, thanks mate, good advice really. Somebody i know said a great phrase a while back when i asked him for mates rates on tracking to my car...

"there is no mates rates in business"

I wasnt even shocked, just thought fair play and paid him the full whack. lol

Well like i say, i learned everything from swanning around on here for ages, i dont post very much but find each thread that i read a learning curve. 

I suppose the service ive done for my neighbours was for want of a description....wash, clay, wash, dry, all seals and trims cleaned and prepped, alloys cleaned and sealed, full paint cleanse and wax, interior cleaned and air freshened, carpets shampooed, glass cleaned etc...

No paint correction as i am only just learning to do that properly and dont want to risk ruining somebodies paintwork just yet haha. Plus i dont think id do that without insurance just for piece of mind.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

^yep no correction without insurance mate. So I'd say we are looking at what the pros would call a full cleanse protection detail.
I do favours for my mates if I know they will sort me something back to a similar value. But don't and I'm sure you no who they are...even get drawn into conversations with those few mates everyone has but knows they are chancers. Don't get me wrong they're friends family by all means give em a little bit off what you might charge a stranger but maybe like 10% not 50% odd like some seem to expect...


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Sam_Burns said:


> Thanks buddy, was that just from word of mouth? Or was that with flyers and an ad in the paper? Just curious!


Hi Sam,

That was purely from doing it for free for friends/family for the first 3 months or so (a dozen or so free car details) - and the rest was word of mouth.

I then set up a website in 2008 and joined DW and paid to have my banner on the site (that was the first and only bit of real advertising I had done) - and DW brought me around 10 new customers per year.

I will add that everything was above board when I took money for details (tax paid and insurance carried out) - something that every part-time detailer should really do as you don't want to be stung by the taxman and insurance is an absolute must considering you may be working on exotica and you lose control of your machine polisher. Ouch.


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

> I will add that everything was above board when I took money for details (tax paid and insurance carried out) - something that every part-time detailer should really do as you don't want to be stung by the taxman and insurance is an absolute must considering you may be working on exotica and you lose control of your machine polisher. Ouch.


yeah this is a blatent must mate. Im happy to pay any tax on each one, as the tax man recently would no doubt rinse you if you got caught avading him. 20% is fine by me.

As for the insurance, i know for a fact that with my luck id do something stupid and end up with a hefty bill and an angry customer to tell that i didnt have insurance...

That would be very embarrassing to say the least.!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

When I used to do it at Uni I would get a car a weekend easy. Just become an active poster on all the top car forums and you will get business.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

i thought tax issue was only if you earn more than 6k a year. if your doing one car per week even at £100 per car you still would not need to pay tax? i could be wrong.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

johnnyc said:


> i thought tax issue was only if you earn more than 6k a year. if your doing one car per week even at £100 per car you still would not need to pay tax? i could be wrong.


Yes if you're not doing any other paid work!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought that the 6k was earnings as opposed to business stuff  and as a sole wage - I presume that as a part timer he will be earning elsewhere?


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

ah ic so if you got a full time job and your doing it as a extra earner(part time) then you have to pay tax.


----------



## imster (Jul 29, 2009)

I have recently started doing detailing as a weekend money earner, I have had a car every weekend so far (5 weeks in now) looking forward to a holiday lol!

My business has come through word of mouth mainly and most people know I am anally retentive about keeping a car clean so that helps too.

I am considering getting some business cards made up to hand out at shows, etc. I am nowhere near the point of paid advertising lol


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

if you are gonna do it, get a cracking accountant, even if you are part time and earn 6k and have paid work and say earn 12k, your acc will return figures for your self employment minus expenses, travel, equipment, advertising costs and of course the products you have bought to carry this out, insurance is classed as an expense and all these will be offset against what you earn from your self employment, in short there is a lot to offset, but you may at the end of it get stuck with owing a few quid in class 4 NI, even if you get away without paying tax on your SE earnings.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

It's great to say you are insured but when it costs £500 per claim and is less than £500 a year it's not really worth it in my opinion for most non-correction paintwork details - THIS IS MY OPINION, you have to make your own choice on that. However public liability insurance is different and is only £80 a year so worth every penny. Consider business cards instead of flyers (or as well as), put prices on the cards too and leave them on cars etc. Bearing in mind if they fall on the floor you may be fined for littering - seriously. Might find yourself doing interiors more often than not unless you market yourself specifically for exterior work. Just a few thoughts. All the best.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

im being pedantic, but "banging out" sounds more like you are rushing to get volumes of cars through the doors

wheras 1 very good detail would be better than 10 crap ones


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

also something to bare in mind are you using your own daily car as you would technically need business insurance and extra cover to carry goods. (if your trying to do it legit)


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Plus operating a business from home type rules 

Im no expert but it would only take a neighbour to complain about you operating a business at home and if they check you would be knackered


----------



## Dom_500 (Feb 4, 2010)

Well if it isnt D.I. Burnside.

never knew you were planning on doing it part time. What sort of finish did you achive on your car as the paint is hard. i need some correction on mine if you fancy it?

Dom


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Sam_Burns said:


> Just so i can be prepared what i should be expecting, my local area is fairly big, no major competitors that i know of and its only part time!


Depends what you mean by 'major competitors' as Jay (GleamingKleen is located less than 15 minutes from Trowbridge.

Or did you perhaps mean that you are offering more of a valet service than a detailing service and therefore you are not competing in the same market?

Steve O.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

DaKine said:


> It's great to say you are insured but when it costs £500 per claim and is less than £500 a year it's not really worth it in my opinion for most non-correction paintwork details - THIS IS MY OPINION, you have to make your own choice on that. However public liability insurance is different and is only £80 a year so worth every penny.


But what if someone isnt happy with you paying put of your own pocket to pay for any damage (if you decide not to have insurance) to their car and end up taking you to court for causing potential de-valuation for example.

If you're half serious about doing it then proper full insurance is a must in my eyes, better safe than sorry!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

My son is thinking of washing the odd car on Saturdays and Sundays, morning only. i would be helping him do this, would the tax man need notifying?
he's doing it to save money so that he can buy tools for when he starts his mechanics course.
Any advice would be appreciated.:thumb:

Kev


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I do valeting, I go to the person's house and neighbours have never had a problem, infact usually they come out and speak to me. Money goes into my hand, I don't do machine work on any customer's cars (uninsured and not experienced enough regardless) and no one has ever a problem.

Only time I've encountered a problem is when the customer insisted I do it at my house on the street. Neighbours were not pleased.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

Clark said:


> But what if someone isnt happy with you paying put of your own pocket to pay for any damage (if you decide not to have insurance) to their car and end up taking you to court for causing potential de-valuation for example.
> 
> If you're half serious about doing it then proper full insurance is a must in my eyes, better safe than sorry!


What? Sorry Clarke, but with the greatest respect that's a bit of a crazy scenario you have going there. Offering to pay for the damage and then being taken to Court??? Being involved in law enforcement myself, that would be thrown 100 miles out of court.

Like I said I PERSONALLY would not have insurance because it does not make economic sense - on the scale being referred to. I have been self employed before and this has never been an issue.

Public liability on the other hand a different story.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

DaKine said:


> What? Sorry Clarke, but with the greatest respect that's a bit of a crazy scenario you have going there. Offering to pay for the damage and then being taken to Court??? *Being involved in law enforcement *myself, that would be thrown 100 miles out of court.
> 
> Like I said I PERSONALLY would not have insurance because it does not make economic sense - on the scale being referred to. I have been self employed before and this has never been an issue.
> 
> Public liability on the other hand a different story.


What law enforcement?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No it would not be thrown out of court.

If damage is caused to my car and then the valeter says i'll pay, and then i decided to take him/her to court.

Why would it be thrown out? Yes the court would take it into consideration as a settlement or offer to pay but it wouldn't be thrown out purely based on a settlement offer.

Also this has nout to do with law enforcement and is a civil matter and would be looked upon as such.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Showshine said:


> No it would not be thrown out of court.
> 
> If damage is caused to my car and then the valeter says i'll pay, and then i decided to take him/her to court.
> 
> ...


Regardless, if the Injured party has been made an offer that will totally cover the cost incurred as set by the court then the injured party couldnt pursue the case any further..


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

So if a plumber came to your house and caused £300 worth of damage to your flooring for example and he said 'don't worry about it, send me the bill' or 'I'll get a flooring specialist to look at it this week and have it replaced' you'll say 'no thanks I'm taking you to Court though'!!????

I am I on a different planet?

Yes, the judge would say you're wasting my bloody time!!!


EDIT: Apologies, had a bit of a bee in my bonnet. If you are valeting full-time it's a no brainer for less than £500 a year, bit more subjective part-time and if not doing paintwork correction but you could still damage paint...and maybe someone could come back asking for a full respray etc and that road could lead anywhere, so maybe it is worth it even on a part-time basis.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

not one to get involved in other folks debates but i am glad I have a policy with an excess of £500, at least then I know if I goose up a 75k car or more then £500 aint bad, how much do you reckon it would cost to paint the wing on something like an Aston, Porker of Ferrari, I am pretty certain that the owners will not want it going to even a reputable garage to be done, my guess is that they would scour the length and breadth of britian to cost you money, and even after the repair they could still have you bang to rights as Clarke says for "vehicular devaluation", I can almost see this term in lights in a few years when detailing becomes as big over here as it is in the states, insurance is a must and for at least I know I am safe and I dont have to concentrate on what if's, I can just concentrate on the job in hand, I will put it another way which should be far more simple, you do an engine detail on a Renault Laguna and get water into the coils, as they are basically sat at the top of the plant with no seal this then gets into the engine and its then cost you more than £500 for a new engine in a car that basically is only worth 1 maybe 2k, and when his/her insurance say we are righting your car off, you will be in court, after all its not only the paintwork that gets detailed, the insurance covers you for items worked upon which includes the lot from engines to interiors, obviously everyone has their own opinion on the insurance part of business, for the most I think we all agree that you should have it...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its not even down to just damaging the "paint" imo.

what if you removed the wheels, and dont fit them properly, and they had an accident? or how about pressure washing the engine bay? and you fook something up? (only last week someone posted they jetwashed their engine bay, and screwed their ecu up)

part time or not, its up to you. but people WILL laugh at you IF you fook up  :lol: (not saying you will or wont, but you know what i mean :lol: )


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I take it i am glad i didnt read your reply Dakine ?

:thumb:

Wasn't having a pop and it's up to the OP at the end of the day


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

He said you is a d##k.................:lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm

Nice to say he hasn't had the pleasure of meeting me yet - Oh well, i wont lose any sleep


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Hmm
> 
> Nice to say he hasn't had the pleasure of meeting me yet - Oh well, i wont lose any sleep


lol im only kidding showshine he said something about your post nothing serious


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

lol

im going to bed - knackered and not really functioning properly :thumb:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Showshine said:


> lol
> 
> im going to bed - knackered and not really functioning properly :thumb:


Sorry showshine.....That wasnt really right or funny on my part, thanks for taking it well though:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No worries mate

I dunno what it is but when it goes past 9 pm these days I lose all sense of humour, and turn into a groggy old man lol


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

going back to the claiming business. if i get my car washed at those cheapo car washes do you think i would be able to take them to court for swirl marks inflicted and claim for a full correction?
i'm not actually planning on doing this but surely people would do if they knew the damaged casued by them.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

johnnyc said:


> going back to the claiming business. if i get my car washed at those cheapo car washes do you think i would be able to take them to court for swirl marks inflicted and claim for a full correction?
> i'm not actually planning on doing this but surely people would do if they knew the damaged casued by them.


yep dont see why not of course you would have to prove the damage wasnt there before they washed it the down side is you would need to pay for your own legal costs so all in all cant see you coming out on top


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

johnnyc said:


> ah ic so if you got a full time job and your doing it as a extra earner(part time) then you have to pay tax.


Yep, I have to pay 40% on anything i bring in!!!!


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeh i basically meant that as I have a full time job I would earn it on the side, ive spoken to HMRC already and they said that id just have to pay the standard 22% on my earnings. 

Also they said that if you earn less than 6k on your second income you dont have to pay any NI ontop of that.

They did say that you should keep all receipts and stuff also to claim anything and everything back, this ranged from petrol to even buying a pen to write your invoices down...!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

get yourself on tacs basic mate. its free accountanty software. spend a few hours entering some invoices etc, and its great.


----------



## BradL (Apr 13, 2010)

Sam_Burns said:


> yeh sorry was a bit vague,
> 
> Ive done my own and a few neighbours who were pleasantly suprised with the results so hopefully they will spread the word...
> 
> ...


Why mates rates? - If your running a business - or trying to eventually...

a friend of a friend will want mates rates, who there friend will also want them... eventually you wont make enough money, and people that pay full wack will get people saying - well i only paid £this much, ... just charge all the same - and ull be in with the cashhhhh


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

johnnyc said:


> going back to the claiming business. if i get my car washed at those cheapo car washes do you think i would be able to take them to court for swirl marks inflicted and claim for a full correction?
> i'm not actually planning on doing this but surely people would do if they knew the damaged casued by them.


if people knew these hand wash places inflicted swirls, would they not avoid them?...


----------



## BradL (Apr 13, 2010)

It was just last week a car came to me that someone had put "brick acid on" instead of TFR remover...

Sickening for him, but theres nothing i can do


----------

